# fsck -y et DD



## zyriab (17 Août 2005)

Re-bonjour,
j'ai deux disques durs mais comment faire pour en sélectionner un et lui appliquer le fameux fsck -y ?
Merci.


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Août 2005)

zyriab a dit:
			
		

> Re-bonjour,
> j'ai deux disques durs mais comment faire pour en sélectionner un et lui appliquer le fameux fsck -y ?
> Merci.


Regarde dans les infos sytèmes tu trouveras le nom BSD des tes disques durs, à tester.


----------



## astrofly (19 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

je cherche la solution pour appliquer la commande: fsck y-f sur un systeme placé dans un disque externe qui ne boot plus.
A partir d un autre ordino, relié en usb.

Deja effectuer avec un cd installation: reparation des autorisation
resultat:
les reparations des autorisations se lancent et s effectue, mais donne un message d autorisations exotiques, que le syteme annonce comme: " ne repare pas".

Merci, a vous tous, urgent, c est un clonr de mon mac de travail qui est en externe.

merci, 

astrofly


----------



## pascalformac (20 Janvier 2010)

le message est parfaitement normal et courant
même Apple en parle sur son support
si tu as  en dernier la  ligne "réparation terminée"
tout baigne

en passant tu parles là de reparations des...autorisations ( ce qui n'est pas le fsck )


----------



## astrofly (20 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

je cherche la solution pour appliquer la commande: fsck y-f sur un systeme placé dans un disque externe qui ne boot plus.
A partir d un autre ordino, relié en usb.

Merci,

2  J ai bien trouver en information systeme, le nom BSD: du disk externe, type: disk1S2

Comment lié la commande fsck et disk1S2 ? que faut il taper précisément ? a l invite âpres le redémarrage en mode Pomme S ?

Encore merci,


----------



## r e m y (20 Janvier 2010)

Utilitaire disque, onglet SOS et choisir "Reparer le Disque" (et pas "Réparer les autorisations")


----------



## astrofly (20 Janvier 2010)

Merci de la reponse,

Deja effectué. reparer disque, autorisation avec le cd de redemarrage. 

Le probleme est que ce systeme est cloner avec tout mon Mac actuel sur un disque externe.


je cherche la solution pour appliquer la commande: fsck y-f sur un systeme placé dans un disque externe qui ne boot plus.
A partir d un autre ordino, relié en usb.


----------



## r e m y (20 Janvier 2010)

même question.... même réponse!

Tu branches le disque externe, tu lances utilitaires disques, tu sélectionnes le disque à réparer dans la colonne de gauche et tu lances "Réparer le disque" !!!

(cela dit, inutile d'aller chercher un autre Mac pour faire ça.... à moins que ton Mac lui-même ne boote plus non plus?)


----------



## astrofly (20 Janvier 2010)

Encore merci de la reponse,

j ai cloner le disque du dur de mon imac, que je viens de revendre sur un dd externe usb 1Go.

J ai tester le demarrage, avec mon MBpro sur le clone, systeme en externe. Ceal a marcher deux ou trois fois ... Une fois effacé mon ancien iMac, sur lequel j ai d ailleurs a faire des reparations d autorisation et Pom. S fsck et une fois le DD de l iMac physiquement effacé. 

c est le systeme sur le disque externe qui refuse de RE-demarrer.
J ai deja effectué une reparation du disque ET reparer les autorisations.
Je n arrive plus a demarrer sur le systelme 10.5 du DD externe.

Ce qui avait fonctionner precedement est la comme fsck, a la suite d un redemarrage Pom S.

Je desire effectuer ceci sur le systeme contenu dans le disque externe qui ne veux pas demarrer.

Merci de vos NOUVELLES lumieres ...

Le disk en BSD, s apelle: disk1S2 et la commabde est fsck -yf

je pense essayer de lancer la commande de mon MBpro vers et sur le systeme contenu dans le dd externe.

 Abientot


----------



## Chuck_Joris (20 Janvier 2011)

Un petit up car j'ai à peu prêt le même problème.
Je viens de changer le disque dur de mon iMac. L'ancien disque est maintenu branché en externe par USB.
Ce matin pendant que je terminais de rapatrier mes données le systeme s'est figé. Obligé d'eteindre au bouton power. Depuis :
- l'ordi ne démarre plus, reste bloqué sur la pomme
- l'ordi ne veut pas démarrer sur l'ancien disque dur avec la touche alt
- avec l'utilitaire de disque du DVD d'instal je vois un disque interne mais avec aucune partition et l'ancien disque nécessite d'être répare mais l'utilitaire abandonne cette tache.
Pas mal hein !
Je sais qu'avec Cmd+s au démarrage, la commande fsck -fy est plus performante notamment si on lance plusieurs fois. 
Si vous suivez toujours je continue,
Je viens d'installer mac os sur un 3ème disque en USB. Ce que je voudrais faire maintenant c'est de lancer un fsck sur ce disque via le terminal mais je n'y connais rien en commande UNIX.
Comment pourrais je procéder ?
Merci d'avance.


----------

